# AMD Phenom II X4 965 offiziell am 13. August



## Explosiv (3. August 2009)

*AMD Phenom II X4 965 offiziell am 13. August​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erfreuliche Neuigkeiten für alle die es nicht abwarten können. 
Am 13.August um 6:01 Uhr läuft offiziell die NDA (Non-Disclosure Agreement) für den Phenom II X4 965 aus, das ist in genau 10 Tagen.

Läuft die NDA ab, wird in der Regel die CPU auch offiziell vorgestellt. Somit ist der Phenom II X4 965 die bislang schnellste QuadCore CPU von AMD.

Es ist jetzt ca. 6 Jahre her, nachdem AMD die K8 Architektur vorgestellt hatte, die beim Athlon 64 und beim Opteron Anwendung fand.
Die heutige  K10.5 Architektur, ist bislang das beste was AMD je entwickelt hat. Mit dem Phenom II X4 965 wurde jetzt die 3,2 GHz Marke bei einer TDP von 125Watt durchbrochen.

Der Phenom II X4 965 wird mit 3,4GHz getaktet, bei einer TDP von max. 125 Watt, nicht wie fälschlicherweise von MSI bekannt gegeben mit 140 Watt TDP. Somit ist der Verbrauch bei AMD´s Vierkerner deutlich geringer - wer kann dann noch behaupten, das die Entwicklung stehen bleibt ?

Laut Quelle ist zu erwarten, das AMD oder Intel im Jahre 2010 die bisher schnellsten x86 CPU´s auf den Markt bringen wird. 

Hinzu kommt, das der Phenom II X4 965 eine Black Edition CPU ist und somit ermöglicht wird, das man den Multiplikator frei wählen kann. 
Das lässt vermuten, das AMD in Zukunft weiterhin auch Overclocker gezielt ansprechen möchte.​03.08.09 Explosiv
Quellen : 
brightsideofnews
ATI Forum
Xbitlabs


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

Sehr interessant, ist dann schon zu erahnen, dass der 955 eingestellt wird?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (3. August 2009)

Bei Amd gibts den freien Multi fast umsonst, bei Intel zahlt man dafür 500€.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Bei Amd gibts den freien Multi fast umsonst, bei Intel zahlt man dafür 500€.


 
Damit kommst du nicht aus, wenn du als Grund CPU den 920er nimmst.


----------



## Railroadfighter (3. August 2009)

Hört sich ja sehr gut an, ich kann es kaum erwarten den Intel in die Tonne zu kloppen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Hört sich ja sehr gut an, ich kann es kaum erwarten den Intel in die Tonne zu kloppen.
> 
> grüße, Railroads


 
Hast du schon alles liegen und nur die CPU fehlt noch?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (3. August 2009)

Wenn dem so ist gehört mein 955 bald zu einer aussterbenden Rasse
Aber einen Quadcore mit 3,2GHz wird AMD bestimmt weiter im Repertoire haben,sonst wäre es *******.Aber dann gewiss als X4 960 oder 950


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

Tja, gute Frage.
Der 940 und 920 laufen ja demnächst aus, aber die neuen CPUs passen ja auch in den AM2+ Sockel.
Mich interessiert es eher, wann AMD AM3 CPUs rausbringt, die nicht mehr AM2+ kompatibel sind.


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (4. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, ist dann schon zu erahnen, dass der 955 eingestellt wird?


Jein. 

Er wird wohl durch einen baugleichen (Stepping) X4 955 ersetzt, der keinen freien Multi mehr hat. 
Es ist ja durchaus im Sinne von AMD, daß nur die Spitzenmodelle einer Serie, also aktuell der X4 955 (vorher der 940) und der X3 720 einen offenen Multiplikator haben. Wer sollte sonst noch die Spitzenmodelle kaufen, wenn dieselben OC-Ergebnisse ebenso leicht auch mit den billigeren Prozessoren derselben Serie möglich sind?


----------



## Eifelsniper (4. August 2009)

Also ich bin mir echt am Überlegen vom meinem 720 auf den 965 umzusteigen...


----------



## STER187 (4. August 2009)

Auf wiedersehen Athlon X2 64 6000+ willkommen Phenom II


----------



## KTMDoki (4. August 2009)

Juhu!
Bin echt schwer am überlegen, ob ich ihn mir gleich kaufen soll, da ich eigentli auf die neuen Boards warten will 

Is der 965er jetzt mit einem neuen Stepping?


----------



## Majin-Vegeta (4. August 2009)

laut aktuellen Aussagen nicht, weiterhin das C2-Stepping.

der 945 war ja auch mit 125 Watt am werkeln im C2,
nu isser mit 95 Watt am werkeln und is auch weiterhin im C2 unterwegs


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Eifelsniper schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir echt am Überlegen vom meinem 720 auf den 965 umzusteigen...


 
Wozu?
So riesig sind die Unterschiede nicht und dein Trippel Core reicht für jedes Spiel.
Spar dir das Geld lieber für die AM3 CPUs mit 941 Pins.



Majin-Vegeta schrieb:


> laut aktuellen Aussagen nicht, weiterhin das C2-Stepping.
> 
> der 945 war ja auch mit 125 Watt am werkeln im C2,
> nu isser mit 95 Watt am werkeln und is auch weiterhin im C2 unterwegs


 
Wenn ich richtig liege, werden erst die 941pin AM3 CPUs ein neues Stepping bekommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. August 2009)

Das D-Stepping gibts leider nur bei den 6 Kernern, obs das auch bei den 4 Kernern gibt bzw wann, da müssen wir mal warten...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das D-Stepping gibts leider nur bei den 6 Kernern, obs das auch bei den 4 Kernern gibt bzw wann, da müssen wir mal warten...


 
Meine ich ja, die 941 Pin CPUs werden das neue Stepping bekommen, auch die, die dem Phenom 2 nachfolgen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. August 2009)

Öhm, nee.

Beim D-Stepping wurden auch einige Fehler behoben, so dass die auch in AM2 (ohne Plus!) Boards lauffähig sind.
Gibts aber leider nur als Opteronen, auch für Sockel AM3.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, nee.
> 
> Beim D-Stepping wurden auch einige Fehler behoben, so dass die auch in AM2 (ohne Plus!) Boards lauffähig sind.
> Gibts aber leider nur als Opteronen, auch für Sockel AM3.


 
Ich meine jetzt die CPUs, die tatsächlich die 941 Pins des Sockels nutzen werden, die passen dann nicht mehr in den AM2+ Sockel rein.


----------



## Black Goblin (4. August 2009)

3,4 GHZ Standarttakt ist schon ein Machtwort. 

Sauber @ AMD, weiter so 


mich würd ja mal interresserien ob der auch auf ein AM2+ Board passt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Black Goblin schrieb:


> mich würd ja mal interresserien ob der auch auf ein AM2+ Board passt.


 
Sicher, du musst nur ein neues Bios raufspielen, damit er auch unterstützt wird.
Für mein Board gibts das Bios schon. 
Und drauf habe ich es auch schon.


----------



## ATIFan22 (4. August 2009)

ne nette CPU ,aber die verbraucht mir zu viel Saft , 65 Watt TDP ist leider mein  Maximum  *mich selbst auslach*


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> *mich selbst auslach*


 
Genau....
*mitlach*


----------



## Arrow1982 (4. August 2009)

Dann bleibt ja noch Luft für die "Notlösung" mit 140 Watt und 3,6 GhZ


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

140 Watt TDP CPU wird es sicher nicht geben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Du meinst jetzt aber, wenn sie nicht übertaktet ist, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt aber, wenn sie nicht übertaktet ist, oder?


 
Ich rede immer von dem, was AMD auf den Markt bringt.


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2009)

und ich gondel noch mit meinem 9950be rum naja erst mal case modden bis dahin sind dann neue cpus raus ma gugen im winter wird umgerüstet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Der 9950 ist doch auch OK, oder hast du irgendwo das Gefühl, dass der zu langsam ist?


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2009)

nö 3,1 sind da momentan drauf und mit wakü vielleicht no bissi mehr also ich bin schon zufrieden nur is halt der stromverbrauch bissi arg hoch aber damit leb ich halt


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Ich könnte dir jetzt erzählen, dass der auch mit Standardtakt kaum langsamer ist, dafür aber deutlich weniger Strom zieht... 
Aber das weißt du sicher auch selbst.


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2009)

ja glaub schon da war irgendwas ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Wenn einem der Stromverbrauch egal ist, kann man es ja machen, aber zu starkes ocen verringert halt auch die Lebensdauer der CPU.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn einem der Stromverbrauch egal ist, kann man es ja machen, aber zu starkes ocen verringert halt auch die Lebensdauer der CPU.


 
Na ja, wenn die nicht so lange drinne ist, ist das vertretbar, aber gut ist es nie.

Stromverbrauch ist halt eine Sache, ich zahle meinen Strom selbst, also.. Wayne..


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man doch langsam über das Umrüsten nachdenken. Allerdings bräuchte ich momentan eher was mit 45W TDP


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Für einen HTPC?


----------



## msix38 (6. August 2009)

Was sagt der Preis?


----------



## riedochs (7. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Für einen HTPC?



Nein, neuen Desktop mit passiver Kuehlung.  Mein Notebook ist nach 4,5 Jahren doch nun etwas langsam.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

Wie wärs mit einem Nettop?


----------



## riedochs (7. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem Nettop?



Nein, ich stelle mir das was anderes vor. Das Case habe ich auch schon laenger hier. (Ist inzwischen etwas seltenes)


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

Nimmst du für die Passivkühlung einen Orochi?


----------



## riedochs (7. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Nimmst du für die Passivkühlung einen Orochi?



Der passt da nicht, Wahrscheinlich muss ich da was zurecht basteln. Nun aber BTT plz sonst gibt es wieder Aerger mit den Chefs hier.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. August 2009)

Hallo Community, hier gibts ihn schon lagernd. Allerdings zu einem Preis, der garnicht geht!

AMD Phenom II X4 965 3,4GHz AM3 8MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX - Compuland GmbH & Co. KG - Der Grafikkarten und TV-Karten Online-Shop

hoffentlich bleibt der link noch eine Weile bestehen...

MfG kampfschaaaf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KTMDoki (8. August 2009)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hallo Community, hier gibts ihn schon lagernd. Allerdings zu einem Preis, der garnicht geht!
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 965 3,4GHz AM3 8MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX - Compuland GmbH & Co. KG - Der Grafikkarten und TV-Karten Online-Shop
> 
> hoffentlich bleibt der link noch eine Weile bestehen...



noch geht der Link 

Ich glaub aba, dass der keinen lagernd hat und nur Kunden holen will, mMn

Ich will aba trotzdem, dass er endlich lieferbar wird


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Jo, der Preis ist ein Witz.
Sollte nicht mehr als 200€ kosten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Der geht sicher noch runter, weil ihn sonst keiner kauft.
Naja, ein paar ...... vielleicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Zur Einführung wird er bei rund 200€ liegen.


----------



## riedochs (8. August 2009)

Und danach wohl auch im Preis recht schnell wieder fallen.


----------



## Webstyler (8. August 2009)

Bin auch mal gespannt wo sich die preise dafür einpendeln werden auf dem Markt.


----------



## eVoX (8. August 2009)

Mehr als 200 werde es wohl sein, der Preis wird aber schnell wieder fallen.

OT:

Seit wann bietet AMD Boxed CPUs ohne Lüfter an?


----------



## Prinzpaddy (8. August 2009)

Das wäre echt cool wenn er die 200 euronen grenze nich überschreitet aba ich denke am der wird genauso schnell im Preis fallen wie der 955!


----------



## CrashStyle (8. August 2009)

Bisschen was bringts dir aber net wie würd ich sagen.


----------

